# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  extr@ auf deutsch - Немецкий телесериал

## Valda

Образовательная немецкая версия телесериала «Друзья» (AKA Friends), но с единственной целью учить вас немецкий язык. 13 эпизода. Рекомендую смотреть  с немецкими субтитрами. Но, если это вас слишком сильно перепутает—тогда с русскими субтитрами также можно (Я не смогла найти способ включать русские и немецкие субтитры в то же время, но может быть, вы сможете?).
Есть файлы PDF , которые включают текст всех эпизодов и также файлы которые испытывают ваше понимание о том, что происходит.   extr@ auf Deutsch (German) - 01. Sams Ankunft (Teil 1 / 3) - YouTube

----------

